
The Life of a Comment Moderator for a Right-Wing Website - yasp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/02/opinion/sunday/right-wing-site-comments.html
======
subjectsigma
There's multiple disclaimer-style notices that the author is a comedian - is
this real or satire? It's fairly substanceless either way but it would be at
least sort of funny if it were real, in a dark sort of way.

